# Moving the Windows Partition to the beginning of a disk



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. Hope y'all doing good today.

Been a while since I was last here but I remembered that I usually get straight and honest answers here.

So.... I have a Dell Inspiron 15R-SE (7520). I was dual booting windows 7 and 10. I had 4 partitions: 1st partition was Dell Recovery, 2nd partition was Windows 7, 3rd was Storage and 4th was Windows 10. I made a full system image which is now stored on a NAS unit.

I then deleted the Dell Recovery and my old Windows 7 partitions and wrote a new MBR/Boot Manager to the Windows 10 Partition then tidied the disk up as best I could. I am now left with 2 partitions with unallocated space in between them. 1st partition is Storage, then unallocated space (reserved for rescue OS to be installed if need be), then 2nd partition is Windows 10.

I have obviously already been moving around and resizing partitions so please forgive me if I'm being a little stupid.... example, I may already know the answer but just not thinking it through properly. I would like to know if I can move my Windows 10 partition to the the beginning of the disk, then have the Storage partition after it, then have the unallocated space after that at the end of the disk? 

Also. Is it standard practice to have the boot/operating system partition at the beginning of the disk? Does windows require the os/boot partition to be at the beginning of the disk and any unallocated space at the end? Will the system be more efficient setup this way or am I just wasting my time?

This may seem unnecessary to some people but I'm the kind of person who likes to have things in the correct order and nice and tidy.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

could try easeus..
http://www.partition-tool.com/easeus-partition-manager/help/moving-parition.htm


----------



## lanhya (Mar 14, 2016)

If your Windows 10 was installed in UEFI/GPT, then the EFI partition must be at the beginning of your hard drive, otherwise the system will fail to boot.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your input. I have since just decided to leave my partitions as they are.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Everway9 said:


> Thanks everyone for all your input. I have since just decided to leave my partitions as they are.


your welcome 

thanks for replying to let us know


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have told you sooner but I had completely forgotten.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have just posted a new question about double sided printing. If you know about printing double sided I would be grateful if you could spare a moment of your time to read it and reply if you have any ideas. My post is here: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/double-sided-printing-with-single-sided-printer.1169087/


----------

